# 2015 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8 R Spec | 20" Road Froce Wheels RF-15 Silver Machine |



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*2015 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8 R Spec | 20" Road Froce Wheels RF-15 Silver Machine |*


This 2015 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8 R Spec is sporting a set of 20" Road Force RF-15 Silver Machine with a deep concave rim. Wheel and tire set up is 20x8.5 & 20x10 wrapped with 245-35-20 & 275-30-20 Tires Dropped with a Custom Coilover Kit. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/M3N4uy


__
https://flic.kr/p/M3N4uy
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/M595R4


__
https://flic.kr/p/M595R4
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LeYtDQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/LeYtDQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LeYthh


__
https://flic.kr/p/LeYthh
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LeYtuw


__
https://flic.kr/p/LeYtuw
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LeYtML


__
https://flic.kr/p/LeYtML
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

